# Scott Jakes



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

*Where in the world is Scott Jakes*

Anyone know how to get in touch with Scott Jakes?


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

Email speedmercant or try calling Hobby etc


----------



## dancingd (Oct 24, 1998)

Hobby Etc.

603-595-8549...


----------



## HighSpeedGrafix (Mar 20, 2003)

get him at [email protected]. he also has a website triple double u dot pro-z dot com. He doenst hang out anymore at Hobby Etc so he is kind of hard to track down.

BTW DancingD is my hero!!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Mo, where are you going to be running at this summer?


----------



## HECKLER (Oct 23, 2001)

If Not Email Me I Have His Number At Home


----------



## 1fastguy1 (Apr 30, 2002)

*onefastdude*

Hey Greg its Mo I am 1fastguy1 the onefastdude is Eli (Iam not fast enough to be a dude yet) but I will be running at corcar to get ready for the nats in NC. Then it will probably the gate on tuesdays. What about you?
Mo


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

I know, and I thought you'd be looking at this thread... I'll be running at Lansing and at Lazer in Adrian, MI... with a couple roadtrips to corcar and the cincy... e-mail me... [email protected] Greg


----------



## CORO KID (Jun 23, 2002)

Scott is Pro Z racing on the board,you can link to him from the mini and mirco page.
Coro


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Scott Jakes Is My Hero.

Sorry Greg, but your position has been usurped by the King of the Internal Antenna.


----------



## Pro Z Racing (Apr 7, 2003)

whats going on, i just noticed i have my own thread

Hey Mo i heard through the grape vine you showed the king whats up in stock. By the time it got to me the story had changed to you lapped cyrul and set a track record. Mullet tells me you only Tqed. 

I have only been racing my T bar car and xxx-t lately. I'll be testing the V-Force on some asphalt in couple weeks. I'll be down in NC for the on-road nats. looks like a long schedule for an asphalt nats.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Jakes,

Yeah-how dare he come into our house and set a new track record in qualifying!!! But he did run MY battery pack afterall!!


ALL the boys are stupid fast w/ there Rev3 right now!!! Well-all but me  But-I am working on it!!
hahahaha!!!

Ray


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Pro Z Racing said:


> I have only been racing my T bar car and xxx-t lately. I'll be testing the V-Force on some asphalt in couple weeks. I'll be down in NC for the on-road nats. looks like a long schedule for an asphalt nats.


T-bar car???? please do share with us what your driving!


----------



## 1fastguy1 (Apr 30, 2002)

*T bar*

I kind of would like to know what that meant also
and what kind of 1/12 scale is called a XXXt?LOL
Shoot me an e mail
Mo


----------



## Pro Z Racing (Apr 7, 2003)

It's not what you think. I'm still hardcore Speedmerchant. But i'm doing my own thing. 

http://www.pro-z.com 

I'm selling a 1/28th scale t bar car. It's a convertion for a mini z.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

You are indeed one sick puppy!!! Is the 1/18th car next?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hey Scott - that is what you will be required to race at Cleveland this year in the 1/12th class.  You might as well bring two additional cars -- one for Ian and one for Mo since they will be required to also race those. That should slow you guys down a bit.


----------



## 1fastguy1 (Apr 30, 2002)

*lways*

always into something.
Mo


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Jakes: Send me one!!! Petition Mr. Bill to run a mini-Z class at Cleveland, and we'll show 'em all how it's done!

Rich: C'mon you know the smaller the car the quicker the lap times I'm gonna turn! If the cars smaller I've got a whole lot more room between those evil board things!!! :devil:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Ian - I don't believe you. You'll just have to prove it to me at the Champs. :lol: 

Oh, I forgot to add Onefastdude to the list of folks who have to run the 1/28th scales. Actually, I have a pretty long list and it is still growing...


----------



## 1fastguy1 (Apr 30, 2002)

*You*

that list better include yourself
Mo


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Oh heck no! I can't keep up with you guys anymore. Remember Toledo?  But, t'is okay. 

I am actually ordering one of Scott's mini-Z conversion kits. I bought a mini-Z when they first came out and never ran the thing! So, I figured it is time to make it race worthy and at least make it easier to chase the cats. :lol: 

There are a bunch of folks that race 1/18th scale cars around here, so I can probably somewhat run it with them.


----------



## Kikerumbo (May 30, 2005)

*PRO-Z is a fraud. READ, please.*

[edited] Please read our TOS on proper language to use here. Thanks.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Again please watch your language in the posts, I understand your upset but come on, there are kids reading these posts


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Kikerumbo, I edited you message because of the improper language.


----------

